# Picked up my large-spot



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Got my large-spot this week and it is settled in nicely :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii26/clgkag/tilapia3.jpg?t=1209400662


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice looking fish. Where did you pick them up from?


----------

